# Bait casters



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking for suggestions on a bat casting reel. A friend of mine set up an outfit for me a couple weeks ago that I took with me thinking that I’ll give it a shot, get frustrated, rat nest it then put it under the gunnel and grab a spinner. I was wrong, I seemed to get the general hang of it pretty quick, fished it all day, got some real nice snook with top waters and twitch baits, and, though not exactly throwing like Roland, was really satisfied with it. I want to set something up strictly for throwing plugs. I like the idea of 30lb braid and 50lb leaders for stopping those big girls from getting back into the mangroves! What are all of you baitcasters useing for reels? Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i only use large ambassadeur reels for fishing heavier lures. if its light tackle fishing spin gear gets the nod.
then i step up to jigmasters for heavy chucking and vertical jiggn.
years ago saltwater destroyed all baitcasting reels so i stayed away from them.. now they seem to hold up well.


----------



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

I throw lew’s speed spools. They are 5.7 ounces and have a real backbone on them all while holding up strong to the salt. 30 lb windtamer and it’s casts a mile. I too used to throw spinners, but sold most of them off for left hand bait casters, that way I can still reel left handed like I prefer.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Lew's makes some good affordable reels. I'm currently testing 2 new reels, Abu Revo inshore and a Quantum smoke inshore. I picked them up on Ebay new in the box for around 50% off msrp. The inshore reels lack the magnetic casting control? The Abu Revo requires removale of the side plate just to make adjustments. The Lew's is probably the best option in my opinion.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

SkipJack said:


> I throw lew’s speed spools. They are 5.7 ounces and have a real backbone on them all while holding up strong to the salt. 30 lb windtamer and it’s casts a mile. I too used to throw spinners, but sold most of them off for left hand bait casters, that way I can still reel left handed like I prefer.


I recently gave away my old right handed reels and bought new lefty's. It was awkward at first, but I'm glad I made the change.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

What's your budget? Shimano curado k is a great workhorse, or the curado 70 if you want to throw under 1/4 oz. If you want more control, and the ability to cast lighter lures, daiwa tatula sv.


----------



## SkipJack (Jan 8, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I recently gave away my old right handed reels and bought new lefty's. It was awkward at first, but I'm glad I made the change.


Cool thing about the left handed lews is if you order them online, the regulars lews speed spools are $189 or $199, but the left handed ones are only $140. Hell of a deal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Had everything, was a Shimano only guy since the late 80’s and once I got my first Lew’s Lite they are all I use for inshore baitcasters. Lew’s Lite LFS, Custom Inshore, BB1, any of them. I even have the $79 cheapo Lew’s Laser and it outperforms the crappy Malaysian Shimanos and Concept junk.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SuperFluke16 said:


> What's your budget? Shimano curado k is a great workhorse, or the curado 70 if you want to throw under 1/4 oz. If you want more control, and the ability to cast lighter lures, daiwa tatula sv.


Got a Gen 1 Tatula tuned- Like it. Great drag system. Man its just hard to beat the Lews. Mac has quite the stable of nice reels. Steez, Cores, Chrons. They don't get to go out and play very much anymore... sad.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

SkipJack said:


> I throw lew’s speed spools. They are 5.7 ounces and have a real backbone on them all while holding up strong to the salt. 30 lb windtamer and it’s casts a mile. I too used to throw spinners, but sold most of them off for left hand bait casters, that way I can still reel left handed like I prefer.


Now ya talkin, Lews speed spools, all I use. But when I have to throw a unweighted aka sub 1/8oz have to go to closed face reel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Now ya talkin, Lews speed spools, all I use. But when I have to throw a unweighted aka sub 1/8oz have to go to closed face reel.


I sight cast with 1/32 jigheads and 3” plastic quite a bit with a Lew’s baitcaster on one of my custom rods and 20# braid. I can cast a weightless plastic 50-60 feet with it. Maybe not in high wind but in those conditions I’ll always just put on a little more lead.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Smackdaddy53 & @No Bait / Lures Only
Tackle warehouse had the Lew's BB-1 Pro Series SS on sale for $135 in early Jan. I had 1 already, but picked up 2 more at that price for bass fishing in the river and lake by my place. May still be on sale not sure. Very happy with them so far. Cast a mile and no backlash once dialed in.
Also have a Gen1 Revo inshore that I bought when they first came out. It has been really good as well, especially considering how I treated it.

Edit:the carbon fiber handled ones


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the good insight! Lew’s Seems to be a hands down favorite. Tried a right handed Corvalas a while back and felt like I was walking a “retarded” dog! Exchanged it for a lefty and all was good. Not ambidextrous I guess. Thanks again! Off to the inter web to see what Lew’s has out there.....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I sight cast with 1/32 jigheads and 3” plastic quite a bit with a Lew’s baitcaster on one of my custom rods and 20# braid. I can cast a weightless plastic 50-60 feet with it. Maybe not in high wind but in those conditions I’ll always just put on a little more lead.


I might have to buy a new BB1 to do that as all of mine are Original BB1L, BB1LM, BB1 Shimano, Ryobi


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

You should check out Abu, Pfleuger, and BPS reels as well; they are nearly similar in design, minus a few subtle differences. You can usually find a deal on Pfleuger and Abu on ffo-tackle and save a few bucks, and bass pro has the spring classic going on now. Not a thing wrong with a BPS carbonlight or pro qualifier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

By far my favorite Lew’s baitcaster so far is the Custom Inshore white with blue accents. 20# drag and about 175yds 20# braid capacity as well as great materials and clicking adjustments. It casts a mile and has some balls too.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

What rod lengths are you guys using? I was doing a lot of tight creek fishing so I bought a 6' 6 G loomis inshore. I thought it was great until buying a 8' Falcon spinning rod. Now I'm thinking about getting longer baitcast rods too for open/flats waters.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> What rod lengths are you guys using? I was doing a lot of tight creek fishing so I bought a 6' 6 G loomis inshore. I thought it was great until buying a 8' Falcon spinning rod. Now I'm thinking about getting longer baitcast rods too for open/flats waters.


6'8" for tighter spaces and skipping, 7'-7'6" for pretty much everything else.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The baitcasting rod I use 99% of the time is 6’4”. You really don’t need a long rod to cast far, work lures and fight fish. I wadefish a lot but also use it on the poling platform. You can laugh but don’t knock it until you try it! I build rods and my most recent favorite is a 6’4” medium power extra fast action with a short split seat and grip and recoil guides spiraled.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> By far my favorite Lew’s baitcaster so far is the Custom Inshore white with blue accents. 20# drag and about 175yds 20# braid capacity as well as great materials and clicking adjustments. It casts a mile and has some balls too.
> View attachment 23699


Love to see kids outside fishing instead of playing the game systems all the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Love to see kids outside fishing instead of playing the game systems all the time.


Yessir, my boy loves being outside and LOVES fishing and boat rides.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Daiwa Coastal and Aird Coastal (budget reel)


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

New Shimano coming in April. Might be pretty good. Bantam MGL
http://fish.shimano.com/content/sac-fish/en/home/products/fishing-reels/baitcast/bantam-mgl.html


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The baitcasting rod I use 99% of the time is 6’4”. You really don’t need a long rod to cast far, work lures and fight fish. I wadefish a lot but also use it on the poling platform. You can laugh but don’t knock it until you try it! I build rods and my most recent favorite is a 6’4” medium power extra fast action with a short split seat and grip and recoil guides spiraled.


I can't wait to start building my own. What blanks do you use?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I can't wait to start building my own. What blanks do you use?


Northfork Composites made in Washington. No Imported junk! I ordered 26 blanks a couple of months ago and they are all perfectly straight. Unheard of in the rod building world for the most part.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Northfork Composites made in Washington. No Imported junk! I ordered 26 blanks a couple of months ago and they are all perfectly straight. Unheard of in the rod building world for the most part.


That's Gary Loomis's company right?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Love my Shimano Chronarch 151HG. You can fine-tune it so it almost never backlashes, even with light braid. Drag is as smooth as polished marble.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> That's Gary Loomis's company right?


Yes, they're used on Kistler rods and Gary's Edge rods. Not sure if any other company uses his blanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SuperFluke16 said:


> Yes, they're used on Kistler rods and Gary's Edge rods. Not sure if any other company uses his blanks.


Zephyr Cove Customs does!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm a luddite, the only baitcasters I use are an Ambassadeur 5000 that's older than I am and couple of Penn International level winds, 955 and 965 respectively. I just gotta have a round baitcaster.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm a luddite, the only baitcasters I use are an Ambassadeur 5000 that's older than I am and couple of Penn International level winds, 955 and 965 respectively. I just gotta have a round baitcaster.


I got a gold Shimano Calcutta 150 in 1989 and it’s been through the paces and still performs great.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The baitcasting rod I use 99% of the time is 6’4”. You really don’t need a long rod to cast far, work lures and fight fish. I wadefish a lot but also use it on the poling platform. You can laugh but don’t knock it until you try it! I build rods and my most recent favorite is a 6’4” medium power extra fast action with a short split seat and grip and recoil guides spiraled.


Does the xtra fast action compensate for the shorter length rod?


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Any recommendations for for lb test braid throwing plugs?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been using 10-pound PP Super 8 Slick in timber and it works fine on ML rods for trout and reds. I mainly fish a Loomis E6X.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

The action just depends on the lure, extra fast is a usually more sensitive and better suited for single hook applications. Love my shorter extra fast rods for their accuracy, but I can cast noticeably further with my longer fast or moderate action rods that load deeper into the blank. For braid I usually stick to 20-30 just because it resists digging in as bad as the thinner diameter lines. If I were throwing cranks I'd probably use a 7' or longer moderate action rod, with seaguar invisx or mono, and a 5:1 reel; 7' fast action and 7:1 for jerk baits. This is all just my personal preference, however, use what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Islander said:


> Does the xtra fast action compensate for the shorter length rod?


I have come to prefer shorter medium power extra fast action rods because I wade a lot and don’t like trying to get a big fish close enough to hand grab with a longer rod. I have no problem casting as far or further than people I fish with that fish longer rods unless they are using spinning gear. You get more tip speed with a shorter rod and they are lighter and much easier on your arm after chunking lures 8-10 hours straight.


----------

